# revdep-rebuild - neverending story

## Xywa

Przez ostatnie tygodnie próbuje używać revdep-rebuild żeby trochę "poukładać" w systemie, ale... nic to nie daje w zasadzie. Zawsze jest jakis problem z libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 i zawsze próbuję automatycznie zeemergować app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs.

Mój rekord to revdep-rebuild 12 razy po rząd i... ciągle to samo - ten sam bład i ściaganie tego samego pliku. 

Macie jakieś sugestie?

THX!

```
# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 25% ]  *   broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 (requires libqt-mt.so.3)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0 -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs:0

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080418

...

...

...

```

----------

## SlashBeast

emul-linux-x86-soundlibs to binarna paczka, nie jest w zaden sposob kompilowana podczas instalacji, olej to po prostu. U mnie podobnie zgłasza błąd.

----------

## dziadu

Coś tu nie gra chyba, u mnie nie ma libqtmcop w app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs...

Sprawdz u siebie:

```
equery files app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs | grep libqtmcop
```

U mnie pusto.

Sprawdz używając qfile (z app-portage/portage-utils)

```
qfile libqtmcop.so
```

na jaką paczkę wskaże i przekompiluj ją ręcznie.

Z drugiej strony, masz system 32 czy 64 bitowy? Bo ja mam 64-bit ale nie mam tej lokalizacji co Ty, w szczególności

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/

 

Tym bardziej nie posiadam libqtmcop.so. Być może to pozostałość po jakiejś starej paczce, którą odinstalowałeś a resztki pozostały w systemie.

..:: edit

Teraz odkryłem, że libqtmcop wiąże się chyba z flagą arts, której ja nie mam. Hmm...

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Coś tu nie gra chyba, u mnie nie ma libqtmcop w app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs...
> 
> Sprawdz u siebie:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

U mnie:

```
# equery files app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs | grep libqtmcop

/usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so

/usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1

/usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so.1.0.0

```

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Sprawdz używając qfile (z app-portage/portage-utils)
> 
> ```
> qfile libqtmcop.so
> ```
> ...

 

Paczka przekompilowana. U mnie:

```
# qfile libqtmcop.so

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (/usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libqtmcop.so)

# equery files app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs | grep libqtmcop

```

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z drugiej strony, masz system 32 czy 64 bitowy? Bo ja mam 64-bit ale nie mam tej lokalizacji co Ty, w szczególności
> 
>  *Quote:*   /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/ 
> ...

 

Mam 64 bity

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Teraz odkryłem, że libqtmcop wiąże się chyba z flagą arts, której ja nie mam. Hmm...

 

Info o moim systemie poniżej:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3400+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 08:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad madwifi midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nas ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis wifi xine xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Feb 16, 2009 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

A masz może tą flagę ustawioną  w /etc/portage/package.use?

```
cat /etc/portage/package.use | grep app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs
```

Co pokazuje:

```
# emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs -pv
```

?

Ponieważ libqt-mt.so pochodzi z x11-libs/qt-3.3.8* możesz jeszcze ewentualnie qt przekompilować.

----------

## znal

Flaga arts jest domyślnie włączona (przynajmniej u mnie tak było), trzeba dodać wpis:

```
app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs -arts
```

do /etc/portage/package.use, albo ustawić -arts globalnie w /etc/make.conf

EDIT:

U mnie rozwiązało ten problem emergowanie app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs bez flagi arts, nic nie robiłem z qt3.

----------

## Xywa

Mam takie coś. To wywalić artsa tylko z tego pakietu czy może globalnie (choć teoretycznie jej nie mam)? Używane jest to (arts) jeszcze do czegoś?

```
# emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080418  USE="alsa arts esd" 0 kB
```

----------

## dziadu

U mnie jest tylko alsa, arts nie jest chyba do niczego specjalnego potrzebny. Ja mam go globalnie wyłączony i dźwięk działa, nie wiem natomiast jak jest z powiadomieniami kde. One mogą nie działać ale jeśli nie używasz to żadna strata.

----------

## ryba84

Bez arts też będą działać powiadomienia w kde. Wystarczy tylko ustawić jakiś odtwarzacz.

----------

